

The Nebra sky disk - benbreen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebra_sky_disk

======
CHsurfer
Not really relevant, but when I clicked on this link, in my mind, I had
understood 'Nebraska sky disk' and was curious about what those crazy corn
huskers were up to...

~~~
ekr
Same thing happened to me, despite living a few hours' drive away from this
Nebra archaeological site.

